# My first time in the ring with Hazel (Millwood, Va) video



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Since our handler had a mix up we had to show Hazel ourselves. We had a contact for a groomer at the show..but when we got there and sent a text we never got a reply  S0 we had to try to groom Hazel ourselves and I did show her on Friday and Saturday (we decided not to do Sunday). Results: Won open class but got reserve on Friday, 3rd in open class on Sat. 
Here is some video from Friday's Open Class. Of course I was hoping not to be the first dog in the ring...and of course we were  It was nerve wracking but we survived. Any tips on what I could do better would be much appreciated. Thanks!

Part1 of video:





Part2 of video:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish I had known you were there! Beamer and I were there Saturday and Sunday! Way to go showing her! She looks great!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

It would have been great to meet you. Especially since we didn't know anyone there


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations on a good start. I'm sure the pros will be along shortly to give a critique but it looked like a smooth performance to me, especially in light of the mix ups.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

That was a big open class, great job! Should looked great!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you did great! You should be proud of yourself and her..looks like you worked well together!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great job!! Did you take video the other days? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

*First shows with Hazel*

Thanks!! Yes, here is video from Saturday. Again, we are first dog in


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You did we'll and I've liked Hazel from the stacked photos and now moving as well. You're doing a great job with her! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you did great!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I started taking handling classes and one thing I have been told is to have a loose leash during the down and back and the around the ring or it makes their gait look bad. Good job though!!


----------

